# Painting/Coating a new Aluminum Trailer - Mistake, or Not?



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i hate to sound negative but i'd get use to it the way it is, imo powder coating will not last that long as surfaces rubbing each other will allow salt to penetrate then corrosion sets in and there goes your coating  the paint process might be easier and in the end more feasible for you to do seeing as how your a painter....will make touch ups easier for you but will most likely be a continuous maintenance issue that will undoubtly interfere with your fishing schedule  i do like the look of black though and think it would look sharp with your set up


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Aluminum is self protecting as long as it is exposed to air. If you paint/powder coat it and there becomes a crack in the covering and salt water gets in the aluminum will corrode. Don't do it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's what I figured...
Just wanted others opinions.

I guess I'll go ahead and just paint the wheels and maybe fenders and some of the trim on it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

your set up looks sick as is get the extras


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

You could always get it anodized if you had the money and could find someone that had a big enough tank to put it in.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

where i used to work we would have ameritrail trailers come in that were powdercoated. the problem is the stainless steel fastners on the aluminum create electrolysis which in turn bubbles the powdercoat. then it looks like crud. what u need to do is polish then clear coat the whole trailer. i did it on my race boat trailer. it blings like crazy lol the whole boat ramp looks when i launch. and it looks good with black. oh theres a rolling stones song called paint it black lol


----------

